# Need reinforcement



## nicobam (May 18, 2006)

I need help with this eurostar competition just registering was difficult even though it was like a spy movie but i was hoping to find a ally who was playing that could give some advice how to solve these puzzles.​


----------



## Ice fyre (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello there whats this?


----------

